
Making large Python projects painless - ndirish1842
http://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2016/03/venv-update.html
======
neuroid
_Even though we had pinned all our dependencies (with requirements like
package-x==1.2.3), pip would still reach out to PyPI before before deciding
which version to pick._

Another solution for this would be to build wheels for all dependencies and
invoke pip with --no-index -f [https://url.to.wheels](https://url.to.wheels).

------
BerislavLopac
So this is basically Conda?

